# Lunchtime Stop Chamonix -> Switzerland



## 120164 (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi,

If you find yourself between Chamonix and Switzerland around lunchtime or tea time, then there is an idyllic stop just here (not a car park, rather an off road stopping area):

46.075687, 7.020623

(to see where it is you can put those coordinates straight into http://maps.google.com)

Alternatively, up the hill a few bends there is a village with touristy shops. but the view is better at the road side stop in my opinion.

Its in Switzerland, so strictly speaking you cannot wild camp, but I imagine this road side stop frequently finds itself having the odd MH in it.

cheers,
twinkly


----------

